# Looking for breeder



## momw (May 20, 2012)

*Hi, I'm in Mass.and I am new to the area also. I need help finding a reputable Maltese breeder.I would love any suggestions! Thanks!!*


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi Theresa! I posted this info in your intro thread- I'll re-post since this is the breeders section.

the American Maltese Association website has a whole list of breeder referrals (reputable show breeders who may also have pet puppies available)

From that list, this is the one listed for Massachusetts:

Cynthia Fern-King	[email protected] 
Ecstasy Maltese	
Agawam	
413-786-3811	

http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_b...#massachusetts

Please also check out the Stickied threads on inquiring to breeders! (Click on links)
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/117699-cross-posting-article-puppy-buying-etiquette.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/97845-maltese-breeders-how-find-evaulate.html

Often, if you contact a breeder who may or may not puppies at the time, he/she can lead you to another breeder who does!

Do you want to stay local or driving distance or flying distance?


----------

